# Be Careful: Motherboards with less than 1/2 the Gold Content



## tklimson (Aug 15, 2011)

Need some feedback. our refinery says a lot of boards out of China are coming in at 1/2 the Gold content of real mobo's. They seem to have a very colorful components on them. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't doubt it, most everything they make is junk.

Jim


----------



## tklimson (Aug 15, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> I wouldn't doubt it, most everything they make is junk.
> 
> Jim




LOL Refineries catch this they pay half on it. They usually have no manufacturer name on it and have all these feminine colors on it.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 15, 2011)

tklimson said:


> and have all these feminine colors on it


Hey I resemble that remark! That one board has a fabulous purple on it! :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 15, 2011)

Next thing you're gonna tell us is that, you look pretty in pink!? :shock: :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would say that it is not problem of china but that they are newer than what we used to see until now. Less gold in newer technology.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Then it's time to keep the rainbow boards seperate from the others. Sounds racist, don't it? :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 16, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Next thing you're gonna tell us is that, you look pretty in pink!?


I do....I swear!


silversaddle1 said:


> Then it's time to keep the rainbow boards seperate from the others. Sounds racist, don't it?


Chuckle!


----------



## dtectr (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't find my notes, but ... previously, you could tell at a glance the type of connector by its its color - brown, black or white. IDE, SATA, PATA, PCI, etc. 
I think "white" was PCI, for example, but I'm not sure.

The Rainbow Stew of computer connectors, {{sigh}}


----------



## robert.paone1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Im a noob

Does the entire mother board have gold within its multilayer s or is it just the connectors that are plated


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 11, 2011)

robert.paone1 said:


> Im a noob
> 
> Does the entire mother board have gold within its multilayer s or is it just the connectors that are plated



Just the connectors, and in some of the chips or flatpacks.

Jim


----------



## Ocean (Oct 13, 2011)

I attended the e-Scrap convention in Orlando last week, and one of the vendors there showed me assay reports on the different color boards.

The PURPLE ones are the LOWEST quality.

They have about 1/3 as much gold as green mobos.


----------



## escrap (Oct 13, 2011)

Ocean,

I was not there but I was talking to this vendor on the phone today. It is starting to become a real problem and the market will start to show it as well here in the near future.


----------



## goob (Oct 13, 2011)

Some of those boards look like the high end "gaming" boards that cost $300+ new. It just shows how much of the computer industry is marketing and hype.


----------



## Aristo (Oct 13, 2011)

I am interested in buying the "rainbow" motherboards at1/3 the price.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 14, 2011)

Every penny add up but I would say that 1/3 of gold content is not a big deal as there is not much gold on motherboard anyway. My opinion is that this is sort of a scary story or "word of mouth PR campaign" to be used as excuse for lowering buying price. 
It is funny that they want to react on gold amount which is insignificant in motherboards case. Why they do not want to increase price - we all know that main metal being extracted from mobos is copper when copper price rising?


----------



## joem (Jan 31, 2012)

Today my in town recycler just warned me about changes to prices of motherboards.
These multi-colour boards are driving down prices. He has not put new prices in effect yet but just told me to sort them incase this has an effect on the market.


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 31, 2012)

Boardsort now has their board prices based upon the CPU socket type. Large socket mobo's go for more than small socket, multi-socket (usually server) boards bring the most. 

They're also requiring batteries to be removed.

I'm gonna have to get all my boxes out of storage and sort them again, removing the batteries as I go.


----------



## joem (Jan 31, 2012)

gold4mike said:


> Boardsort now has their board prices based upon the CPU socket type. Large socket mobo's go for more than small socket, multi-socket (usually server) boards bring the most.
> 
> They're also requiring batteries to be removed.
> 
> I'm gonna have to get all my boxes out of storage and sort them again, removing the batteries as I go.



When I bring my boards in I must remove all heat sinks large and small, batteries, excess metal such as around processors and around ps connections, and excess plastics from slot processors.
I also found this site with an awesome poster describing parts.Warning it's a hi rez graphic not suitable for dialup connections
http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs46/f/2009/200/1/1/Computer_hardware_poster_1_7_by_Sonic840.png


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Joe!

Phil


----------



## Claudie (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for the poster Joe!


----------



## joem (Feb 9, 2012)

It seems the refiner my recycler uses now requires the steel ends on the slot cards to be removed as well. And he has asked me to to sort the MBs into types, I hope he is not nickle and diming me into poverty


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2012)

joem said:


> gold4mike said:
> 
> 
> > Boardsort now has their board prices based upon the CPU socket type. Large socket mobo's go for more than small socket, multi-socket (usually server) boards bring the most.
> ...


Nice chart. Great resolution. I'm going to print it and hang it on my wall.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2012)

joem said:


> It seems the refiner my recycler uses now requires the steel ends on the slot cards to be removed as well. And he has asked me to to sort the MBs into types, I hope he is not nickle and diming me into poverty


LOL.... you're gonna have to compensate by saving all your empty soup cans.


----------



## Mizzladygurl (Mar 31, 2012)

I think the coloful boards are pretty


----------



## Baron Von Kline (Apr 10, 2012)

8)


joem said:


> gold4mike said:
> 
> 
> > Boardsort now has their board prices based upon the CPU socket type. Large socket mobo's go for more than small socket, multi-socket (usually server) boards bring the most.
> ...


----------

